# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Grupos anti inmigrantes culpan a los indocumentados de la sequía en California

## Jonasino

Los grupos anti inmigrante siempre se han caracterizado por culpar a los indocumentados de muchos problemas economicos y de seguridad en Estados Unidos; pero un grupo ha llegado prácticamente a los límites con un comercial en el que culpan a la comunidad de la falta de agua en el California.




Fuente: iagua

----------

